# update + some help on PGM refining from cats



## kjavanb123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Just to get some quick opinion on these, these are the powders I got filtering the AR + PGM black powder after dropping ammonium then sodium. I haven't tested with stannous yet, just wanna know if I got it right.



Thanks
Kev


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 11, 2010)

They look like you have used too much NH4Cl when precipitating and/or the solutions were not concentrated enough before you added the NH4Cl. 

The crystals should be colored all the way through, not semi-transparent.

Here's how the powders should look:







I also see what appears to be dark colored trash or debris in the crystals, this can be caused either from improper denoxxing and/or filtering. Another possiblity is that you denoxxed too far and converted some of the dissolved metals to metallic form when the solution dried out and burnt.

Steve


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 11, 2010)

The reason for adding NaCl after NH4Cl?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 11, 2010)

Lino1406 said:


> The reason for adding NaCl after NH4Cl?



He added sodium chlorate, he typed sodium for some reason. The chlorate generates chlorine in the presence of HCl and this preciptates the colored Pd salt when NH4Cl is present.

Steve


----------



## Oz (Aug 11, 2010)

I also noticed that he was holding his filter papers with bare hands. That is a real bad idea with PGM salts. Read up on platinosis as a starting point.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone besides me see a face in that picture (bottom filter)? Brings to mind Saddam Hussein. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 12, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Does anyone besides me see a face in that picture (bottom filter)? Brings to mind Saddam Hussein.
> 
> Harold



Can I have some of what you are taking. 8)


----------



## pinman (Aug 12, 2010)

It does kinda look like a saddaam caricature. Big jaw.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow man.....I don't get it.. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 2, 2010)

I can see money smiling on me from those filters...


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 9, 2010)

The milled cat comb after two months has taken on a nice color.


----------



## Oz (Sep 9, 2010)

If the coloration is acurate in the picture that solution is particularly high in palladium. I will assume (until you confirm/correct me) that given the time frame of 2 months you used HCl with small additions of sodium hypochlorite for your leach. Looking at the volume of substrate verses the volume of solute (even if you agitated once per day) I would expect that after washing and rinsing your material you should digest it with another leach. You will find that the palladium is the first to go into solution, your second leach will be more of a yellow/green and higher in platinum and rhodium.

Is that Schott glass? If so, be careful not to scratch it as its pricey. You are moving right along.


----------

